
AI Learning How to Play Pong FloydHub and GitHub Links - diegoalejogm
RealTime TensorBoard Stats: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.floydlabs.com&#x2F;tensorboard&#x2F;MUfRrEmWMLJeoJMS6kvNTN&#x2F;<p>Code:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;diegoalejogm&#x2F;deep-q-learning
======
diegoalejogm
I recommend to soften the curves with a value of 0.9

Here's the link of the FloydHub process:
[https://www.floydhub.com/diegoalejogm/projects/atari/29](https://www.floydhub.com/diegoalejogm/projects/atari/29)

